# Well Done to Tips - Dw Member of the Year 2012



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done To *Tips* who as voted by you the members becomes the DW member of the Year 2012 :thumb:

He seems to always add something to a lot of threads (but stop those gifs !!!  or you will upset the mods again !!!) and helps out to find information for people .

Lots of nominations for others on here but Tips was the unanimous Winner


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great stuff Tips! Congratulations mate, well deserved! :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations Tip's, this is top news for you well done buddie :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations Tips:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations Tips


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

well done buddy


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done fella...


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

well done fella :thumb:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

well done there , i always read your comments , very helpful .


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats Tips, a well deserved award, keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

Well done to you Sir.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulations and keep up with the animated GIFs, there always fun


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Member of the Year 2012?
















A ridiculous decision, but more important, what's my prize (joke).









... thanks everybody peeps.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gif removed within minutes of winning.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

A fitting winner. 

Well done, well deserved.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

well done tips (no more gifs) :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats keep the gifs coming


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Well done Rocky... You really are a special member!



Nice to know there is hope for us all...

What an Earth is next, Cueball being voted best hairdo? RP voted straightest man? PugIan crowned Owner of the best car? 

Go Tips!!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats tips,the pepole as spoken..


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well done Tips :thumb:


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

well done tips:thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats tips well done


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice one tips my man , enjoy the crown , keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Well done mate, well deserved.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Well done buddy :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice one Tips!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice one Tips, a well deserved award


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

well done tips.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations Tips! 


All the best in 2013 with your new title! :thumb:


Andy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done Tips can you forward the £50 we agreed on know lol
All the best Derek


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Well done Tips.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Huge congratulations to Tips! Well done buddy, enjoyed the banter this year, hope to meet you sometime in 2013!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

:thumb: Well Done Tips ! :thumb:
:wave:


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Well Done Tips. :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Congratulations Tips. You the man. :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Well done :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well done tips, congratulations!

P.s. I think your prize is Whizzer not banning you for Giffing the he 'll out of this thread! 

On that note, would a good prize be to give tips a gif thread? Or are we in danger of crashing DW? ?? :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nice to know a Man City boy has at least got one thing to cheer about


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well done Tips - well deserved


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Well done Tips


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice one Tips :thumb:

(Bill, have we received the *cough* payment *cough* for making Tips member of the year yet? )


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations Tips - well deserved!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Tips.... member of the year 2012.... er...... okay.....

:lol: only kidding buddy, well deserved,

in true tips style....


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well Done


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

well done tips, well deserved.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

fantastic result for you tips and as said by many others well deserved


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations to the Cheadle massive


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Well done mate:thumb:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Well Done Tips You Deserve it

:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats fella.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done tips certainly helped me a few times this year thanks lad


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats tips, well deserved


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations Tipster well deserved mate, all the best bud


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Well done Tips,Man Utd fan won last years now a City fan wins,Blue Moon is rising.:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Well done buddy :thumb:..


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Well done buddy! Well deserved! :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Excellent choice. Well done mate


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Tips! Keep the posts coming!!! :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yay, well done tips, don't OD on the Fabreeze in celebration...


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats!! U DA man


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Well done Tips, i think it's a deserved win. You're great at cheering this place up and providing some laughs to go with our hobby and passion. And it'd be rude for me to not to mention your ********** Wax section work. Excellent :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Well done tips, always helping out others and adding useful information to lots of thread 

Now stop saying peeps :lol:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

deserved winner


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Just dont mention Auto finesse lather smelling nice as he gets right on his high horse lol. Congrats on the commenadation though.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Tipu - I echo all the comments. You are a real credit to DW, if more members were like you no-one would leave.:thumb:
Don't worry I'll pop onto DW tomorrow to check if you're logged in and posting! Have a great Christmas, member of the year.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats Tip`s :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations Tipu :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Well done Tips! Your a top guy


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Well done Tips , top man !


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Well deserved Tipu! :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

*I've already congratulated Tips, however i was wondering where Mark Smith is as he was DW member of the year 2011 hope alls well Mark not seen you fell since late october on here*:thumb:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

'Sir Tips', well done buddy! :thumb: Wishing you a wonderful Christmas and a very happy detailing new year!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Well done Tips 

Now, c'mon, where is the Tips celebratory picher  I think a genuine thumbs up self portrait is in order with a suitable GIF animation


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

:thumb::thumb:Very well done mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats Tips! :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

suspal said:


> *I've already congratulated Tips, however i was wondering where Mark Smith is as he was DW member of the year 2011 hope alls well Mark not seen you fell since late october on here*:thumb:


He was online today, Mark is obviously reluctant to hand over the crown!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

welldone tips always helpfull always funny


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations Tipu! 

Alan W


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats tips


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Pleased to hear this. The man is more than just a clever name. Always super helpfull and offers some very good insight into products etc and of course tips.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well done Tips!!! :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

suspal said:


> I've already congratulated Tips, however i was wondering where Mark Smith is as he was DW member of the year 2011


I suspect he's keeping his head down in terms of posting. An unfortunate end to his year with the title.

We should concentrate on the glorious reign of Tips in the year ahead! All hail Tips!


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Well done tips!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Well deserved i reckon, have a good new year Tips:thumb:

Kev


----------



## wayneo01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well done mate


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Well deserved!


----------

